# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  قصة رائعة عن الاستغفار والدعاء تعآلي إقرئي وش صآر

## دلوعة رشودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحــــــــيم




السلآم عليكم ورحــــــــمة الله وبركآته :

صبآحكم / مسآكم رضـــــآ وفرح وسرور يآرب 

أخـــوآتي الغــآليآت أقسم بالله إني أحبكم فيه ويعلم الله ماتشجعت أكتب الموضوع إلا عشانكم وعشآن كل وحده متضآيقة ولا مهمومة ولا ربي مارزقهآ بالذرية ولا تعآني مشآكل أيآ كآن نوع هالمشكلة ولا حجمهآ

بس قبل كل شي أتمنى من كــل قلبي كل من رآح تمر على مــوضوعي تقول هالكلمة ( مآشآء الله لاقوة إلا بالله )
تكفيني وربي ودعوة حلوة منكم تريح قلبي عسا الله يريح قلوبكم يآآرب

المهم يآغآليات أسمعوآ وأحكموآ وجربوآ بعد كذآ مارآح تخسرون شي وربي

يآبنآت أنآ مثل كل وحده فيكم ومثل كل بنت بالدنيآ ممكن تنجرف ورا أي شي جديد وغريب عليها
وتحب تجرب كل شي ماهمها حلال حرام مايجوز أهم شي تخوض التجربة وتحط لهآ أعذآر << طبعآ الشيطآن هو اللي يزين هالأعذآر لنآ

المهم أنآ كنت من النوع اللي يحب يجرب ويغآمر بأي شي
مآلنآ بالطويلة بس الزبده مآخليت شي ،، أغآني وسمعت كل هالكلآم من سنتين تقريبآ أسأل الله يثبتني الآن ويغفر لي وللمسلمين يآرب ،، وبالرغم من كل اللي صآر ماخسرت حب النآس لي ولا ثقتهم اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى

وكل هذآ تحت ستر وغطآ من الله اللي شايف ذنبي وبإمكآنه سبحآنه يفضحني ويعآقبني لكن الله كرييييييييييييم ولطيييييييييف يمهل للعبد ويعطيه فرصه

لكن مايهمله وربي ،، المهم يآبنآت مليت خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااص كرهت نفسي صرت إنسآنة على أتفه سبب آتضآيق من كل شي أعصب يعني بالعربي كم مرررررررررررررره فكرت بالإنتحآر وربي
وصرت أدعي على نفسي يانآآآآآآآآآآآآس بالموت وربي مليت من كل شي

بس وييييييييييييينك من رحمة ربي وييييييييينك من لطفه سبحآنه اللي أحن عليك من أمك وهي أمك

المهم قررت بدآخلي قرآر وقلت خلاص لين متتتتتتتتتتتتتى لين متى ارحمي نفسك وخآفي من ربك
وأحمدي الله إنه للحين مافضحك وأعطآك فرصه

بعدهآ بديت شوي شوي اترك الأغاني ،، 
بديت أخصص لي ورد من القرآن لو نص صفحه بس أهم شي مايمر اليوم من غير ما أمسك المصحف
وبعدهآ الإستغفآر الإستغفآر الإستغفآآآآآآآآآآآآآآر ورب البيت إنه سحر سحر وفرج على كل مسلم بعد الله

والدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــآء يابنآت الدعآء ،، وربي إن عندنآ سبل النجآة والستر والغنآ وإحنا اللي مهملينها وهي سهله ولا تآخذ منك لاجهد ولا وقت وربي

المهم في مره من المرات جلست على النت أتصفح البريد لقيت رسآلة من وحده من الأخوآت الله يجزآهآ الجنة وجميع المسلمين يارب كآتبه فيهآ دعآء لضيق الرزق

فتحته وقريته اللي هو ( حـــــسبنآ الله سيؤتينآ اللـــــه من فضلة إنآ إلا اللــــــه رآغبــــــــون )
وسمعت بعد محآضرة للشيخ عبد المحسن الأحمد إسمهآ ( أغنى فقيرة ) روعه وربي أسمعوهآ
وأخذت منهآ دعآء ( يآرزآق يــــــــآ ذآ القــــــــوة المتين أرزقني )
وأخذت بعد نصيحه منه ،، إنك ماترفعين رآسك من السجود إلا وقلتي كل اللي بخآطرك واللي تتمنينه وكل همومك لله وحده بسسسسسسسسس

المهم حفظته عندي بالجوآل ودعيت فيه بقيآم الليل وبسجودي في صلآة الفجر وطبعآ لاننسى الإستغفآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآر

بنآت أقسم بعزة الله وجلالة وكآن وقتها آ يوم جمعه وبعد صلآة الظهر على طوووول
كنت بالصآلة انتظر الوالد عشان اغديه << الله يكسبني رضآه ورضآ أمي ويكسبكم رضآ والديكم يارب ويرحم الأموات منهم

بنآت دق علي الوآلد وهو برا قآل هاه غدآي جآهز قلت له ايه ياغآلي قآل طيب عندي لك بشآره قلت الله يبشرك بالفردوس قول ،، قآل أبشرك توقع عقد وظيفه لك من بدآية شهر أربعه

بنآت أقسم بالله لي ثلآث سنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييين وأكثر وربي أدور وظيفه ويأست أصلآ إني أتوظف ورب البيت ،، أنآ طبعآ طلعت عيوني قلت بذمتك قآل إي والله قلت الله يبشرك بالخير
وقفلت الجوآل وخريت لله سآجده أشكره ودموعي على خدي

سسسسسسسسسبحآنك ياموزع الأرزآق يابنآت الدعوة ماكملت الأربع والعشرين ساعه إلا وربك فتحت لهآ أوسع الأبوآب مآشآء الله لاقوة إلا بالله

وبعدهآ بالليل أمي جاتني قآلت عمتك دقت علي وقآلت إنهآ كآنت هي وعمتهآ أم زوجهآ بعصرية وفيه حرمة تدور لولدهآ عروسه وقآلت جدتي ( عمة عمتي ) عروستكم عندنآ

المهم صآر اللي صآر وأخذت الحرمة رقم أمي وكلمتهآ عشآن تجي وتشوفني

يآبنآت أنآ عمري 25 سنة يعني مو صغيره وخلاص شلت فكرة الزوآج من رآسي وكآن كل همي أتوظف بس
وقلت لأمي كم مره وربي وبالنص هذآ ( بالله وين يشوفوني النآس ويخطبوني وأنآ بالبيت لا خرجه ولا هم يحزنون ) << يعني سبحآن الله ماتدرين رزقك من وين يجي

المهم جآت الحرمة وشآفتني واليوم الثآني قسم بالله مآأكذب دقت قآلت أبي رقم أبوهآ ودق الأبو على أبوية وأخذ منه موعد يجيه ويتعرفون على بعض وجآ اليوم اللي بعده وجوو وتخييييلوآ صآرت الشوفه الشرعية
يعني مآشآء الله لاقوة إلا بالله ورب البيت كلهآ ورا بعض وسريييييييييييييعه الشغلة يعني ربك يسرهآ وكله من الدعآء والإستغفآر وربي

وبعدهآ بيومين وربي ماشآء الله دقوآ قآلوآ الولد ماعنده مآنع وأبويه قآل البنت بعد مآعندهآ مآنع ورحنآ بعدهآ بكم يوم سوينآ التحليل وتيسرت أقسم بالله بيومين والتحليل طآلع تخييييييلوآ ماشآء الله تبآرك الله

بعدهآ كل أمورنآ تيسرت وتوني قبل أمس إنكتب كتآبي على هذآ الشخص ماشآء الله
وملكتي بإذن الله يوم الخميس أتمنى منكم الدعآء لي وأنآ بإذن الله مآرآح انسآكم من الدعآء 

الشآهد من الموضوع واللي أبغى أوصل له إن الإستغفآر ورب الكعبه والدعآء كنزززززززززز ويعطيك الله فوق اللي تمنيتيه وزووووووووود وربي

والخوف من الله فررررررررررج وترك الحرآم ورب البيييييييييييييييت يخلي الحلآل يتيسر ويجيك لعندك بإذن وآحد أحد

وترآ الإستغفآر كنت أستغفر باليوم والدعآء كنت أقوم الليل وأصلي وأدعي وقبل النوم
وأتحرآ سآعآت الإستجآبه مثل يوم الجمعه ولا بين الأذآن والإقآمة

منقول للاستفاده ,,,^^


دعواتكم بنات عسى ربي يفرج همي ويبدل حزني سعادة ويرزقني واياكن بالزوج الصالح التقي النقي مخموم القلب عاجلا غير آجل


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## مواليد2010

للرفع

----------


## {سوسو}

ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
يا رازق ياذآ القوة المتين ارزقني وفرج همي..

----------


## bellegirl

*
تسلمين أختي * *
*

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

ما شاء الله 

مشكورة ع النقل فدييتج

----------


## PEACH

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
الله يفرح قلبك ويثبتك يا رب

----------


## هاجر محمـد

الله يوفقك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسبين
http://www.7lema.net/

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
الله يرزقج ويرزق كل مسلم يارب

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آلسلـآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ .. 

ربي يدييم عليها بآب آلرزق فالدنيآ والـأخره إن شآء آلله . .

تسلمين ع النقل وربي يوفقج ويحفظج من كل شر ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح اللي يستر عليج ويسعدج دنيا واخرهـ 

ويسسر أمورج ويسهلها عليج إن شآء آلله . .

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكووووووووووورات خواتي عالمرووور الجميل وربي يرزقنا جميعا باللي فيه كل خيرلنا 


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## optmistic_lady

بسم الله مشاء الله

----------


## عروسة2011

ما شاء الله

----------


## احبه موت

> ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> يا رازق ياذآ القوة المتين ارزقني وفرج همي..

----------


## سـعــوديــه

مشكوووره حبوبة على النقل
والله بث في نفسنا رووح الامل بالله سبحانة
جزاك الله خير

----------


## أم حموده 11

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أم سارونه~~

ربي يفرج همي ويبدل حزني سعادة ويرزقني واياكن بالزوج الصالح التقي النقي مخموم القلب عاجلا غير آجل


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكووورات خواتي عالمرووور الطيب 
وربي يعطي كل وحده قد نياتها يارب


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنت الشهامه.

الله يووفقج حيااتي وتسلمين

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

----------


## خيليية

مآشآء الله لاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكووورات خواتي عالمرووور الطيب 
وربي يعطي كل وحده قد نياتها يارب


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## أم_ثاني_84

استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## احلامي 2009

استغفر الله العظيم اتوب اليه 
سبحان الله 
الحمدلله 
لا إله الا الله 
الله اكبر 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم يا رزاق يا قوي يا متين ارزقني زوجا صالحا 
حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله انا الى الله راغبون 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## قلب عطوف

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 

سبحان الله

----------


## NssN

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## اول العنقود

الله يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين يارب

----------


## الفرآشة

ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
يا رازق ياذآ القوة المتين ارزقني االزوج الصالح وفرج همي..

----------


## وضـــحـــى

*الله يوفقج وين ماكنتي ... 
الله عطاج على قد نيتج ...*

----------


## 3so0la

جزاج الله الف خير خيتوو 

والله رفعتي من معنوياتي لاني انا فقد الامل اني اتزوج 

صح اني دوم استغفر واصلي القيام وانش لصلاة الفجر ولا افوت فرض والحمدالله اصليهم ف اوقاتهم 

لكن احس اني فقد الامل اني اتزوج لان عمري جارب ع ال25 سنه والي اصغر عني اتزوج وصار عنده عيال لكن الحمد الله ع كل حال ((وهو ع كل شي قدير )) 

استغفر الله العظثيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 

اللهم ارقني وارزق جميع البنات بالوج الصالح التقي الذي يخافك فينا ...

----------

